# Bettwäsche???

## kEiNsTeiN

Hi! Ich suche Amarok bzw. Gentoo Bettwäsche (beidseitig?)  :Wink: 

Gibts sowas?

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Erdie

Kann man da nicht was mit Foto Digital Druckservice was machen? Bettwäsche läßt sich sicher noch relativ einfach nähen wenn man den Druck vorher auf einer Stoffbahn aufbringt. Von Fertigware habe ich nicht gehört.

-Erdie

----------

## nikaya

 *kEiNsTeiN wrote:*   

> Hi! Ich suche Amarok bzw. Gentoo Bettwäsche (beidseitig?) 
> 
> Gibts sowas?

 

Hähä,ich bleibe dabei:Du hast 'ne Meise.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Treborius

neue marktlücke?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> neue marktlücke?  

 

Für erwachsende Kellerkinder mit noch starken Drang zur Mutter vielleicht.

PS: Das ist meine Meinung und soll in keinster Weise kEiNsTeiN oder andere User angreifen, die soetwas toll finden.

----------

## hoschi

Wie  brauchen eher eine vernuenftigen Chase-Sticker!

----------

## xraver

 *kEiNsTeiN wrote:*   

> Hi! Ich suche Amarok bzw. Gentoo Bettwäsche (beidseitig?) 
> 
> Gibts sowas?

 

Du hast sorgen. Ich hab sowas noch nicht gesehen. Und wenn ich schlafen gehe ist es eh dunkel und ich sehe die Bettwäsche eh nicht. Aber amarok-Bettwäsche wäre für die Girls interessant.

Aber ich habe eh keine Lust in "Drucker-Chemie" zu schlafen.

Was mich mehr interessiert - ein Gentoo-Sticker aus Metal. Gibt ja nen Thread hier im Forum, aber immer noch keine Sticker. (oder hab ich was verpasst?)

aja, schon jemand mit einem Gentoo-Tatto unterwegs? Das wäre mutig - Gentoo bis ans ende aller Tage....

----------

## deejay

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich mehr interessiert - ein Gentoo-Sticker aus Metal. Gibt ja nen Thread hier im Forum, aber immer noch keine Sticker. (oder hab ich was verpasst?)

 

Es gibt Gentoo Aufkleber, Metallplaketten sind es aber nicht. Sehen aber auch sehr gut aus  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## xraver

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt Gentoo Aufkleber, Metallplaketten sind es aber nicht. Sehen aber auch sehr gut aus 
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Wo?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   
> 
> Es gibt Gentoo Aufkleber, Metallplaketten sind es aber nicht. Sehen aber auch sehr gut aus 
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Würde mich auch mal interessieren..! Und..wie teuer sind diese denn nun?=)

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> aja, schon jemand mit einem Gentoo-Tatto unterwegs? Das wäre mutig - Gentoo bis ans ende aller Tage....

 

*hrhr* ich hab eh schon ein paar kleinere sachen, einfach mal quer über den rücken  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *deejay wrote:*   
> 
> Es gibt Gentoo Aufkleber, Metallplaketten sind es aber nicht. Sehen aber auch sehr gut aus 
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Da gabs doch hier mal ne Beitrag zu im Forum. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob da noch Bestände vorhanden sind.

Such mal nach Metall Plakette hier im Forum.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## kswtch

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   aja, schon jemand mit einem Gentoo-Tatto unterwegs? Das wäre mutig - Gentoo bis ans ende aller Tage.... 
> 
> *hrhr* ich hab eh schon ein paar kleinere sachen, einfach mal quer über den rücken 

 

Wie kannst du dir erlauben sowas zu sagen ohne ein Beweisfoto anzufügen? tze tze tze  :Wink: 

----------

## doedel

```
Wie kannst du dir erlauben sowas zu sagen ohne ein Beweisfoto anzufügen? tze tze tze
```

versteh ich das nun falsch oder hast du das so aufgefasst, als hätte ich ein gentoo-tatoo?

also ich meinte dass ein gentoo-zeichen quer über dem rücken sicher gut kommt *rofl*

die paar sachen, die ich hab, hab ich damals in der 6/7 klasse mit nadel und tusche gemacht, das ist höchstwahrscheinlich kein foto wert   :Wink: 

----------

## kswtch

achso, dachte du hättest schon andere Linux Sachen auf dem Rücken und daher würde ein Gentoo Logo auch nicht mehr stören...

----------

## hoschi

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*    *deejay wrote:*   
> 
> Es gibt Gentoo Aufkleber, Metallplaketten sind es aber nicht. Sehen aber auch sehr gut aus 
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Vergesst es, die Aufkleber schauen billig aus. Und von der Qualitaet trifft das gleiche zu.

----------

## SvenFischer

Die Qualität der Sticker ist wirklich schlecht. Ich hatte einen auf meinem Handy, schon nach wenigen Tagen war der Aufdruck völlig weg. Nun, dann bleiben ja noch andere Stellen dachte ich mir, aber da der Aufdruck an sich sehr blass ist, ist es nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.

----------

## SvenFischer

Vorsicht: Wer das Gentoo-Logo nutzt braucht eine schriftliche Erlaubnis von Gentoo e.V., da nun ide Marke geschützt ist (oder betrifft das nicht das Logo ohne Schriftzug)?!?!?!

----------

## firefly

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Vorsicht: Wer das Gentoo-Logo nutzt braucht eine schriftliche Erlaubnis von Gentoo e.V., da nun ide Marke geschützt ist (oder betrifft das nicht das Logo ohne Schriftzug)?!?!?!

 

Soweit ich weis aber nur, wenn du mit dem gentoo(-logo) geld verdienst. z.b. du verkaufst tassen mit dem gentoo-logo drauf.

----------

## xraver

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Vorsicht: Wer das Gentoo-Logo nutzt braucht eine schriftliche Erlaubnis von Gentoo e.V., da nun ide Marke geschützt ist (oder betrifft das nicht das Logo ohne Schriftzug)?!?!?!

 

Hm, kann das mal jemand klären?

Wollt mir gerade ein grub-splash bauen in dem das Gentoo-Logo verwendet wird - da brauch ich doch keine Erlaubnis oder?

Wegen den Sticker - hatt der e.V keine im Angebot?

----------

## b3cks

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499371.html

----------

## Treborius

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   aja, schon jemand mit einem Gentoo-Tatto unterwegs? Das wäre mutig - Gentoo bis ans ende aller Tage.... 
> 
> *hrhr* ich hab eh schon ein paar kleinere sachen, einfach mal quer über den rücken 

 

also ein (nichtmal so unansehnliches) girl läuft in berlin mit dem bsd-devil auf der schulter rum ....

----------

## xraver

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *doedel wrote:*    *Quote:*   aja, schon jemand mit einem Gentoo-Tatto unterwegs? Das wäre mutig - Gentoo bis ans ende aller Tage.... 
> 
> *hrhr* ich hab eh schon ein paar kleinere sachen, einfach mal quer über den rücken  
> 
> also ein (nichtmal so unansehnliches) girl läuft in berlin mit dem bsd-devil auf der schulter rum ....

 

Ob ihr überhaupt bewusst ist das sie den bsd-devil trägt? Vileicht ist ihr das Bild nur mal so unter gekommen und  ein -"oh, der ist sooo niedlich. den will ich haben....."

Treborius - kannst Sie ja mal fragen.

----------

## Treborius

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*    *doedel wrote:*    *Quote:*   aja, schon jemand mit einem Gentoo-Tatto unterwegs? Das wäre mutig - Gentoo bis ans ende aller Tage.... 
> 
> *hrhr* ich hab eh schon ein paar kleinere sachen, einfach mal quer über den rücken  
> 
> also ein (nichtmal so unansehnliches) girl läuft in berlin mit dem bsd-devil auf der schulter rum .... 
> ...

 

devil + BSD schriftzug ist für mich eindeutig  :Smile: 

----------

